# Favorite Team?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't know that we've done this around here. Might as well see who everyone's school is.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois duh.. Better post some stuff before the bigger storm comes.. TORNADOES!!!!!! AHHH!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Syracuse

Been following them since the days of Sherman Douglas.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I thought you were a Bradley fan, BC  :laugh:

BTW, Go Duke!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

University of Wisconsin


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Arkansas Pine-Bluff - SWAC Conference Runnerups!!

Who else has the balls to play an OOC home and home each year against Philander Smith!!

Highlight - our 94-24 loss in 2004 against Oklahoma!!


1 Win in 2004
6 wins in 2005
11 wins in 2006
...

31 wins in 2010 and National Champions!!!

Go Lions. The Lion is very intimidating.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gonzaga


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Unc.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wisconsin.

But when we're not playing them I also will support Marquette and UW-Milwaukee since I was born in Milwaukee and lived there for the first 18 years of my life.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im sure this is a surprise to everyone who has seen me post, but *Gig'em Aggies*



im just ****ing with y'all. Its definitely the University of Texas Longhorns.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UNC all the way


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

San Diego State Aztecs.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

University of Kansas!

I also like to follow Wichita State and University Missouri-Kansas City.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

University of Miami.

The U!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Duke and UNC are my two fav teams.. as funny as that is. When they play each other though, without even thinking twice about it I'm all for Duke. I like following any school that has Canadians on it.. Pitt, Uconn, Gonzaga etc..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Syracuse!!!...

GO Orange!!!...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

UCLA but also like; Winthrop, Loyola Maramount, Pepperdine.


----------



## final/four (Mar 15, 2006)

*I will not spam anymore, because I'm banned.*


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

:bbanana: University of Kentucky Wildcats .... since the day I was born! :bbanana:

:cheers:​


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

It's all about the Big Blue! Go Cats! :clap: 

I really don't like any other teams... That's like committing adultery and the Bible says that's a sin. :eek8:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Maryland and Auburn


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

LSU no doubt, but I also have always liked Michigan State for its hard-nosed style of play.


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

_My Tigers!_   :banana: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

UConn Huskies


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

FastbreaK said:


> _My Tigers!_   :banana: :vbanana: :banana:


Nice pic.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

FastbreaK said:


> _My Tigers!_   :banana: :vbanana: :banana:


Repped...welcome aboard!


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo Pig Sooie!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo Pig Sooie!


Stop...just dont...embarrass...yourself...


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

I like alot of teams, but for the most part i just like alot of different players. I have always been a fan of Kansas and Texas tho. Now i like LSU bc of Tyrus Thomas, Arkansas bc of Brewer, Washington bc of Brandon Roy, Nova bc of Allan Ray and Kyle Lowry, etc. Oh, and i hate Duke, Kentucky, and UCLA. I hated Duke and Uk bc they were always overrated, and honestly, i have no clue why i hate the Bruins. Alot of their players just look like douche bags. haha


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

redz said:


> I like alot of teams, but for the most part i just like alot of different players. I have always been a fan of Kansas and Texas tho. Now i like LSU bc of Tyrus Thomas, Arkansas bc of Brewer, Washington bc of Brandon Roy, Nova bc of Allan Ray and Kyle Lowry, etc. Oh, and i hate Duke, Kentucky, and UCLA. I hated Duke and Uk bc they were always overrated, and honestly, i have no clue why i hate the Bruins. Alot of their players just look like douche bags. haha


tard


----------

